# Lakers @ Mavericks - Tue 3/18



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/1769/318yk4.png">​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have such a bad feeling about this game.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Looking at our lineup next to theirs makes me a little sick to my stomach. This would be a good time for Fisher to start a hot streak.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Another loss probably. Bryant will come out firing, frustrated from the last poor performance, but he won't have considerable help from the others and we lose. I just hope it's not a blowout.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Blow out...
thats all am going to say... not gonna say for who :whistling:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I can totally see this game going two different ways... 

1) Kobe goes insane, has 60 points, Laker's win.....

2) Kobe has an off night, the rest of the team doesn't step up or play defense, and Dallas has their way with us in the paint.

Obviously, #2 sounds more likely. But I think a win is at the very least possible.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Another loss probably. Bryant will come out firing, frustrated from the last poor performance, but he won't have considerable help from the others and we lose. I just hope it's not a blowout.


Yeah. More than likely.

But at least with Dallas, and there poor penetration defense Kobe has a great chance of doing some damage inside. Dallas has to be one of the most pathetic teams in terms of stopping slashes, and back door plays. Hopefully Phil runs some plays for this, and we set Kobe to drive and attack mode.

FAITH! A win can be done!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Guys, this is the Mavericks...A team we own regardless of who has a better team on paper at the time. This is just the type of game to destroy the ego of the Mavs. Kobe will force us to win & there will be twice the amount of people on the Lakers boards, Anzezen (whatever it is) will be back tracking in his "I hate Kobe" threads he produces, and Ballscientist will start a thread of saying who was better in their prime: Fisher or the Little General.....faith!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^CDRacing, man, you had me believing against Houston and look how that turned out!  perhaps if we keep our expectations low (i.e. hoping for a considerable loss), we'll be more (pleasantly) surprised then Kobe drops 82 on the Mavs . Oh boy, if I was ever hoping for him to pull off another miraculous performance it was for tonight's game. I don't know if I'll catch it live though. I don't think I can take another loss after spending half of the night infront of my computer.

Go Lakers! Give them hell!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

This game will be determined by how often the refs give Kobe a free pass to the charity stripe. If they get whistle happy early on, we are in trouble. If they call the game like they did against Houston, we will be fine.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ninjatune said:


> This game will be determined by how often the refs give Kobe *a free pass* to the charity stripe. If they get whistle happy early on, we are in trouble. If they call the game like they did against Houston, we will be fine.


Thats funny :rofl2:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> This game will be determined by how often the refs give Kobe a free pass to the charity stripe. If they get whistle happy early on, we are in trouble. If they call the game like they did against Houston, we will be fine.


Kobe wont need to worry about a free pass with Dallas. If he drives, Dallas will fail to defend without fouling. Dallas has been a paper soft team for years now, and with the elite defensive upgrades "DG, and JK", they still fail to stop guard penetration. Just ask Wade, or any other guard with a decent first step and no fear of getting fouled. 

The difference between Dallas and Houston is Dallas is a pathetically bad defensive team much like the Lakers. Were Houston is a very good, defensive minded team with a legitimate guarding presence for Kobe with Shane. 

The mere fact you mentioned Dallas and Houston in the same paragraph with regards to defense, made me throw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> ^^CDRacing, man, you had me believing against Houston and look how that turned out!  perhaps if we keep our expectations low (i.e. hoping for a considerable loss), we'll be more (pleasantly) surprised then Kobe drops 82 on the Mavs . Oh boy, if I was ever hoping for him to pull off another miraculous performance it was for tonight's game. I don't know if I'll catch it live though. I don't think I can take another loss after spending half of the night infront of my computer.
> 
> Go Lakers! Give them hell!


Ok, that's fair! But listen to me this time.. Kobe loves playing Dallas. They are so soft.. They could be the Dallas Charmin's. If Kobe is hitting, the Lakers have a legit chance of winning. If he isn't, Lakers will probably drop another one. Without Pau, Bynum, or a consistent Odom.. It's hard to tell if we will have enough Offense to over come their offense (we all know our defense isn't going to be the difference). So to me, Kobe is going to be pumped up. I say Lakers have a 50/50 tonight.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I said nothing to compare Dallas and Houstons defense, I simply compared the two games and the difference in FT attempt for Kobe. Call us a bad defensive team if you like, but I'm more than happy only giving up 95.4 per game. Don't sit there and act like Kobe doesn't get ushered to the line more than anyone in the league not named DWade.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I said nothing to compare Dallas and Houstons defense, I simply compared the two games and the difference in FT attempt for Kobe. Call us a bad defensive team if you like, but I'm more than happy only giving up 95.4 per game. Don't sit there and act like Kobe doesn't get ushered to the line more than anyone in the league not named DWade.


Your right..

It must just be Kobe's special treatment that makes the Mavs defense look horrible. 

:rofl2:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Your right, the Lakers D is much superior to ours.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Your right, the Lakers D is much superior to ours.


When healthy it is.

But even thats not saying much.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

I dont know fellas, I am looking at their starting line up and ours, the only advantage we have over them is Kobe at the 2 position. Kidd > Fisher, Terry < Kobe, Howard > Vlad, Nowitski > Odom, Dampier > Turiaf. Now with that said, I think farmar, or sasha has to step up. Odom has to play like the #2 option and not be so passive, or else we are looking at 3 in a row.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I think Dallas has begun to make its move and LA is the first of many "significant" victims!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Ninjatune said:


> I said nothing to compare Dallas and Houstons defense, I simply compared the two games and the difference in FT attempt for Kobe. Call us a bad defensive team if you like, but I'm more than happy only giving up 95.4 per game. Don't sit there and act like Kobe doesn't get ushered to the line more than anyone in the league not named DWade.


If your players weren't happy with letting him get inside and then hacking away and actually tried to stop him by playing defense he wouldn't have gotten to the line 27 times in our previous matchup .

CDR... I'm counting on you for this game and have decided to stay up. I'm getting a bit cross-sighted because of severe sleep deprivation, but okay, this one's for you! 

Go Lakers!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Jesus, Fisher...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radmanovic with a nice start for our first 5 points.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

odom is terrible


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dampier with his 2nd foul already, so that's a good thing as he's already been a good presence for Dallas down low on the defensive side of things. Brandon Bass is in now, and we need to be aware of him. He hustles like hell, and will go for every rebound. Box out!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Dampier is killing us. Having a player that would remotely resemble a center would probably help here...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Great hustle!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Turiaf with two terrific blocks on Howard and Stackhouse and their two dunk attempts!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What a monster dunk


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm disgusted with Fisher's lack of effort on D. He didn't even try to contest Kidd even though Jason always takes 5 second to shoot the damned ball.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ronnie is looking great to start


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's on fire to start the game with 9 points on 4/4 shooting.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes, Kobe, that's how we want you to play!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Odom's being agressive so far, I like this too. Keep it up guys!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Im sure this is all paer of Averys plan...


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

how do you airball like that in the NBA?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Walton is pathetic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Walton is pathetic.


Stop giving him that much credit.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm looking on espn news and it says Andrew Bynum out until playoffs. Damn.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, good first quarter. They didnt' fall apart without Kobe which is nice. Now continue this in the 2nd, please!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Machine!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Imdaman said:


> I'm looking on espn news and it says Andrew Bynum out until playoffs. Damn.


Yeah, just created a topic about it. It's on ESPN.com as well. 

Mbenga coming into the game. I hope he plays well.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Time for an ex scrub to burn our opponents for a change. Go DJ!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha seems to always get hit in the face, haha. Great actor.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Sasha with the acting job. Hehe.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*good ..... God*


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I swear if the NBA didnt work out for sasha he could be a actor. He already stays in L.A


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dampier got owned by Mbenga!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Haha, DJ owning people right and left!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> Haha, DJ owning people right and left!


Stuff like that usually happens when you play a former team.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe doesn't need to shoot every three ball.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fish!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

15-point lead! Biggest lead of the game! Let's go, Lakers! Prove me wrong and win this game!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Odom falling in love with his jumpshot. Too bad the feeling wasn't mutual on the rim's part.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Stop Shooting 3's Fisher


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Turiaf... please, God, not another injury.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

that was the biggest ****ing moving screen ive ever seen


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Are we playing this good or is Dallas playing bad.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe with the dagger!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

MVP MVP MVP.. wait we're in dallas, hahas


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

21 pt lead.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MVP chants for Kobe in Dallas! Lakers leading by 21! Only 38 points in the first half for Dallas! Finally, we're playing some mother****ing defense!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Imdaman said:


> Are we playing this good or is Dallas playing bad.


I'd say the later, but I hope they prove me otherwise


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I swear its like a curse or something:thinking2:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, we all know they can't like this in the 2nd? I hope they come out as agressive as this in the next half and crush their will!!!

MVP chants in Dallas... crazy.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

And to think that dallas has a 5 game win streak right now.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Imdaman, we can't get ahead of ourselves. Bigger deficits have been erased and we are playing against a team that's lost only 4 of their home games. They can't continue to play as crappy as this in the 2nd.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> Imdaman, we can't get ahead of ourselves. Bigger deficits have been erased and we are playing against a team that's lost only 4 of their home games. They can't continue to play as crappy as this in the 2nd.


You are right. I don't know what the hell I was thinking. I better keep stuff like that to myself till the clock reads 0:00 in the 4th.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Nah, I'm just becomin really superstitious when it comes to this team... sorry for being a pain in the *** .

Go Lakers!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I can't get this game, but how the hell are we winning by 21 at the half?!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Anybody else hope the Celtics beat the living **** out of the Rockets?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^I do.. quietly, but I do :


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe wtf. :/


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That should've been goaltending...all of a sudden we're missing free throws...made our 1st 11, and now have missed 3 of our last 4.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fish!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm starting a FIRE AVERY petition first thing tomorrow. I am sick and tired of his crap.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Howard getting pass Radman with ease.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Even Walton is hitting shots tonight. Impressive.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe ****ing Bryant! Holy ****!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I can't get this game, but how the hell are we winning by 21 at the half?!


Did you get my PM?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe, wow. 1st place in tomorrow's top 10. Quote me on that .


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Kobe with some D Wade looking **** right there!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Ninjatune said:


> I'm starting a FIRE AVERY petition first thing tomorrow. I am sick and tired of his crap.


Have they not won 5 in a row.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

that shot by kobe was *pure magic*! 

I came on here specifically because of it, even though I avoid this place during the week.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

He was already into the shot!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe just picked up his 4th foul...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

4 fouls on Kobe.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Imdaman said:


> Have they not won 5 in a row.


That means CRAP since they were against bottom feeders.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

kobe with 4 fouls.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Imdaman said:


> He was already into the shot!!


people in san antonio heard that


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Lakers please don't stop whopping Dallas.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on guys, hang in there!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If the Mavs get the lead down to 15 heading into the 4th, this quarter will be a disappointment for sure.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Are you ****ing kidding me, refs?! BULL****!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Lol.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

We'll take it.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Wtf!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

****ing refs.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*CoRNdoG819*<aim:timestamp style="display: inline; font-size: 11px;"> (7:27:19 PM)</aim:timestamp>: ****
*CoRNdoG819*<aim:timestamp style="display: inline; font-size: 11px;"> (7:27:22 PM)</aim:timestamp>: ****
*CoRNdoG819*<aim:timestamp style="display: inline; font-size: 11px;"> (7:27:23 PM)</aim:timestamp>: ****
*CoRNdoG819*<aim:timestamp style="display: inline; font-size: 11px;"> (7:27:24 PM)</aim:timestamp>: ****
*CoRNdoG819*<aim:timestamp style="display: inline; font-size: 11px;"> (7:27:26 PM)</aim:timestamp>: ****
*CoRNdoG819*<aim:timestamp style="display: inline; font-size: 11px;"> (7:27:26 PM)</aim:timestamp>: ****
*CoRNdoG819*<aim:timestamp style="display: inline; font-size: 11px;"> (7:27:27 PM)</aim:timestamp>: ****
*CoRNdoG819*<aim:timestamp style="display: inline; font-size: 11px;"> (7:27:28 PM)</aim:timestamp>: ****
*CoRNdoG819*<aim:timestamp style="display: inline; font-size: 11px;"> (7:27:29 PM)</aim:timestamp>: ****
*CoRNdoG819*<aim:timestamp style="display: inline; font-size: 11px;"> (7:27:29 PM)</aim:timestamp>: ****
*CoRNdoG819*<aim:timestamp style="display: inline; font-size: 11px;"> (7:27:31 PM)</aim:timestamp>: ****


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers have 17 free throw attempts in the game...
Dallas has 18 this quarter...

And Terry with a 3 at the buzzer...and it's a 12-point game...what a ****ing terrible end to the quarter...that was ****ing pathetic! Luke is a moron for not taking the last shot of the quarter...why give them a chance to hit a shot? We look like a joke of a team without Kobe.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

what a three by terry. he didn't call glass though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Lakers are going to lose this, unless Kobe goes off. You can feel it. On the road these guys look like crap and play scared. Ugh.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

****!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Odom is a *******, why won't he run the clock down.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I would really like another quick foul on Mr. Bryant to start the 4th.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers need to drive more, Dallas has 34 to 17 advantage in that department.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

HKF said:


> The Lakers are going to lose this, unless Kobe goes off. You can feel it. On the road these guys look like crap and play scared. Ugh.


You watching the same game as we are? They've only looked like crap and played scared the past 4 minutes or so. Before that it was only one team out there.

The refs swallowed their whistles big time.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

shut em up kobe.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Kobe makes me sick. He is way too good.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And there goes any last bit of momentum we had...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This is pathetic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I knew this was too good to be true...I said I didn't have a good feeling about this game, and now I know why.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Luke Walton is garbage. What the hell is wrong with him? I think he is a paycheck player. He finally got paid and then decided to stop working hard.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

We need Odom and Fish in pronto. Walton is just clueless in there.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

why the **** is Luke still in the game?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Nice deep 3 by the snowboarder.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Finally, some luck.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

radman! outstanding.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Make that 2. Ugh.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Odom!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

VLADE! x2


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radmanovic! Coming up big!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, I'm way behind apparently .


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How many times have the Lakers been stripped before taking shots?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

HFK chill with the negativity.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

HKF said:


> How many times have the Lakers been stripped before taking shots?


Not enought obviously.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Luke Walton is pathetic, he reminds me of Smush Parker, every time he has the ball, I cringe.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Hahahahaha


Vlade


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radmanovic strikes again!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on Lakers, let them not make history against us!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

radman is on fire.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Radman is going nuts!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

What a ugly game all around.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, finally a call.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Come on Lakers, let them not make history against us!


What history would be made for them with a victory?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Tied for the biggest comeback in their history .


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFEN...AWWW (As Radmanovic hits the 3)


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

jason kidd back in for the mavericks. let us see if the lakers pull away.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radmanovic with a chance for a season-high if he hits these two free throws.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on Lakers, hold on please!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Radman!!!! :worship:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****, I hope Kobe's okay...this looks like the same thing that happened against the Warriors a couple of months ago...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****! ****! ****! We need to close this game out!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Looked like he was holding his growing....


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What the hell is this.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh...this doesn't look good.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lakers choking it away.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Turiaf please?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Machine!

And then we give up a 3! ****!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

They have to keep their cool.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

F'n Dirk.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dirk again. What the hell?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We suck


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dirk Got Gangsta!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Eh.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a horrible collapse...just like the Spurs vs. the Celtics last night...wow.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's hilarious sherako called it negativity. I called it like I saw it. This is disgraceful.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

What a comeback! Why does your gamethread have 11 pages!?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Please Lamar...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lamar better make these free throws.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Lamar please make these.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Tough call.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom nails two absolutely HUGE free throws.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

lamar has 17 and 17... amazing


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Right on milk-dud. Nice job.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I can't watch.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Great. Now Avery can draw up some BS play that never works.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

lamar coming through in the clutch. what a momentous occasion


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Perfect opportunity for the Mavs to really come together as a team...Dont blow it


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What now? Considering how we played the last game against them, I say fould someone before Dirk can hit the three? Or not?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I called it.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

they blew it


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Kidd sucks.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Sasha better make one!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nice job (j)Ason.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

ason, for three! I knew you would! I knew it was you.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Stu Sucks.. Jinxed it!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*phew* we dodged the bullet.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So Odom makes 2 huge free throws, and Sasha makes 1 of 2? I wouldn't have ever expected that.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Too bad he didn't hit both


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lol at the last few replies.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Uh Oh.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wtf


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...Jason Terry doing his best to make sure this game isn't over!

Fisher, you better not miss these ****ing free throws!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

oh ****!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow. What's up with Dallas always hitting big threes against us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Fish with a miss? What?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Good lord the missed free throws.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

ok maybe not yet!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jesus...fisher is sucking up


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

He split. Mavs won't win this one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DO NOT GIVE UP A 3-POINTER! FOR THE LOVE OF GOD! DO NOT GIVE UP A 3-POINTER!!!

I'm going crazy right about now...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I think I'm about to have a heart attack..Oh Lord..


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

yet!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^Makes two of us...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We escape with the victory! YES!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Figures.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Thank the lord Dirk is clumsy.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

_PHEW..... 

_I just had a heart attack


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Thank you Lord!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yay I am correct.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Er...... kick ball?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

the mavericks made the lakers earn this one. what a game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

LOL...Charles is going nuts on TNT coverage.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm glad I have booze at home.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes!!! It shouldn't have been this close but no Bynum, no Gasol, no Ariza and we hand them only the 5th home loss this year. That's got to be worth something, right?!

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! I have so much adrenaline pumping right now, no way am I going to sleep now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lynx said:


> LOL...Charles is going nuts on TNT coverage.


Why?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> Yes!!! It shouldn't have been this close but no Bynum, no Gasol, no Ariza and we hand them only the 5th home loss this year. That's got to be worth something, right?!
> 
> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! I have so much adrenaline pumping right now, no way am I going to sleep now.


Easy buddy.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Why?


He thought Dirk got foul on the last play..I think that's what he said.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lynx said:


> He thought Dirk got foul on the last play..I think that's what he said.


Too bad...there was more than a few calls that didn't go our way...and anyway, I don't think he was fouled.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I see Kobe can't leave the game at all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Player of the Game? Kobe? Odom? Radmanovic?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, did Derek Harper just compare us to the Timberwolves? Haha.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'll take it.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This should blow some pressure off the guys. If they manage to not get blown out in Salt Lake City, I'll consider this a sucessful road trip. Only 5 remaining road games left (and 1 of those is against the Clips)!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

A Laker victory was had, as I promised.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Dallas fell to 0-6 against teams with winning records since adding Jason Kidd.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

> Jason Kidd had his worst game since arriving from New Jersey, with one point (0-for-3 shooting, including a missed 3-pointer in the final half-minute), seven assists and three rebounds in only 28 minutes. He was benched from 6:27 of the third to 5:51 of the fourth, missing nearly all of the 23-3 run that got the Mavericks back into the game. -ESPN


sucks for kidd


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great to see us pull this one out... close game.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

DaRizzle said:


> Guys, this is the Mavericks...A team we own regardless of who has a better team on paper at the time. This is just the type of game to destroy the ego of the Mavs. Kobe will force us to win & there will be twice the amount of people on the Lakers boards, Anzezen (whatever it is) will be back tracking in his "I hate Kobe" threads he produces, and Ballscientist will start a thread of saying who was better in their prime: Fisher or the Little General.....faith!!!


Yeah, I just quoted myself...Im so awesome!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So I'm giving POTG to Kobe...he pretty much was the main reason we got the huge lead to begin with, and he had a couple of big shots in the 4th quarter to maintain the lead. Radmanovic played an outstanding game as well, but overall, I think Kobe gets it.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> So I'm giving POTG to Kobe...he pretty much was the main reason we got the huge lead to begin with, and he had a couple of big shots in the 4th quarter to maintain the lead. Radmanovic played an outstanding game as well, but overall, I think Kobe gets it.


You just blew the only chance Radman had :rofl2: seriously I hope this isnt his last chance this season


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> You just blew the only chance Radman had :rofl2: seriously I hope this isnt his last chance this season


He's already been POTG twice this season! That's more than enough! 

I think Radman has it in him to Player of the Game once more this season.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't care if he's the player of the game agains... if he can hit half of those big threes on multiple occasions when we need him, he'll become one of my favourite Lakers .

Phoenix won again, but they have a brutal schedule left. 10 or 11 road games against the top WC teams.

I've checked ours and we have 5 road (Utah, GSW, Portland, Sacramento, Clippers) and 10 home remaining. And only 2 back to backs (Seattle after utah and the home and home against the Warriors). Interesting note: we've played all 12 second games of the back to back *on the road*. Amazing!

Yesterday it was a team effort. Kobe did well even after he was pretty much cut from the ball and passed out of the double team. Lamar had big rebounds, Radman hit big shots. Even Ronny was awesome, imo... those blocks were great! We need more of that hustle, bumping bodies play so opponents will get discouraged from having layup drills on us. What would you say to a starting line up of Fish/Bryant/Odom/Ronny/Pau in the playoffs (with Bynum coming of the bench)?

Yay. I'm happy, CDR you were right, man! I hope you've got some magic up your sleeve for the next game... only 3 home defeats and 19 straight home wins for the Jazz. :/


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Good game from Vlad! I agree that he could get 1 more POTG. This is why it's nice to have him play more minutes. He can win you games with big shooting nights. I liked that give/go play he had with Turiaf for the slam.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UPkoj4TCbDU&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UPkoj4TCbDU&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I only saw the first half, but Turiaf did an excellent job of challenging shots and anchoring the defense. 

Kobe played well in the 1st half except for the few times he tried to show up George. 

Radman was playing terrible defense... and I hope Farmar doesn't turn into strictly a 3pt shooter.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah, agree on the Radman defense part. He seemed completely unmotivated and disinterested in playing defense. Some of our players seriously need to have their adress defensive woes or we'll be in hell come playoff time.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Looks like the Lakers are helping add fire between Avery and Cuban...

Stressful times, these.

And not just for players.

The latest example of tension came after the Mavericks' 102-100 loss to the Los Angeles Lakers, when owner Mark Cuban and coach Avery Johnson had a heated exchange shortly after the game, according to two sources.

The Mavericks had fallen behind by 21 at halftime and 25 in the third quarter before making a comeback. Afterward, an apparent heat-of-the-moment argument happened in Johnson's office. 

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/stories/032008dnspomavslede.2ec3d9f.html
more in link...


----------

